# [Cgoban2] Impossible de se connecter (résolu)

## DidgeriDude

Bonjour à tous.

Depuis quelques temps déjà, Cgoban2 n'arrive plus à se connecter au serveur KGS.

Il me dit : "Le serveur "goserver.igoweb.org" refuse les connexions. Il est probablement hors-service. Réessayez plus tard".

Mais ça fait des semaines que je n'y arrive plus.

Est-ce en rapport avec Cgoban3 qui est sorti (mais pas dans portage) ?

Si vous avez des idées... car Google et le Forum ne m'ont pas aidé  :Sad: 

Merci d'avance.Last edited by DidgeriDude on Wed Oct 18, 2006 3:48 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Trevoke

Oui, utilise cgoban3 ..

Le site est www.gokgs.com pour cgoban3 et c'est facile de s'en servir.

Telecharge le fichier et ensuite il n'y a qu'a le lancer avec "javaws" .

----------

## DidgeriDude

J'avais vu un truc à télécharger mais impossible de voir comment l'utiliser. En fait, je ne m'étais jamais servi de Java Web Start avant...

Merci Trevoke, ça marche bien maintenant !

----------

## Trevoke

Aucun probleme. Faut bien s'entraider, entre joueurs de go..  :Smile: 

Tu es qui et quel rang, sur KGS?

Je suis Trevoke (evidemment) et sous le nouveau KGS je suis ~12k.

----------

## DidgeriDude

Evidemment, je suis DidgeriDud (ouins, mon nom est tronqué, car 10 caractères maximum !), et je suis toujours en "?" !!!

En effet, j'ai commencé à m'intéresser au jeu de go il y a 5 mois à peu près, mais impossible de m'y mettre sérieusement, naissance du bébé oblige ! Alors avec deux enfants maintenant, je te laisse imaginer la réduction du temps passé devant mon ordinateur (héhé...).

Donc, j'ai fait quelques tutoriaux dispos sur le net afin de comprendre le but et les quelques règles de base de ce jeu qui m'attire vraiment. Puis, avec Cgoban2, j'ai commencé à aller observer des parties mais il est vrai que je ne me suis pas encore lancé à jouer, n'étant pas certain d'avoir le temps pour finir la partie, ce qui me gêne fortement pour l'adversaire.

Pour l'instant, j'ai installé qgo et gnugo mais je me heurte à 2 problèmes majeurs :

1) Je n'arrive pas à comprendre comment faire pour baisser le niveau de gnugo (je joue en 9x9, avec un handicap de 4) mais c'est encore trop fort et si je me mets un handicap supérieur, je trouve ça moins intéressant !

2) C'est à mon avis un problème récurrent chez les débutants mais je n'arrive pas à comprendre comment mettre en place une stratégie, et surtout commencer placer les premiers pions sur le go-ban. J'ai la chance d'être une véritable éponge et donc d'assimiler très vite des méthodes mais je n'ai, à l'heure actuelle, pas encore trouvé de tutoriel qui corresponde vraiment à mes attentes. D'ailleurs, si tu en connais de bons (en ligne ou pas, même si pour moi en ligne c'est mieux  :Wink: ), ben je suis preneur.

[Off]J'ai aussi le soucis du niveau des moteurs de jeux d'échecs, donc je vais créer un nouveau sujet à ce propos...[/Off]

----------

## Trevoke

Je te recommande : 

www.godiscussions.com (excellent forum)

www.dragongoserver.net (pour jouer par tour)

Un proverbe recommande perdre ses 50 premieres parties tres vite -- car on ne comprend rien de toute facon, pendant un bout de temps.

Il faut s'y jeter et ne pas se formaliser quand tu perds, car c'est comme ca que tu finiras par comprendre les strategies..

----------

## SanKuKai

Salut !

Je suis aussi un joueur de Go débutant.   :Smile: 

J'avais trouvé deux pdf très sympa il y a quelques temps, un premier à l'attention des joueurs entre 30k et 20k et un autre pour ceux entre 20k et 8k.

Voici un lien pour les télécharger.

Apparemment l'auteur en prépare un autre pour atteindre le premier dan (on peut rêver...   :Laughing: )

++Last edited by SanKuKai on Fri Oct 20, 2006 11:26 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Trevoke

Ca a l'air sympa. Je les regarderai quand je rentre du boulot ce soir.  :Smile: 

J'espere vous voir sur godiscussions  :Smile: 

----------

## DidgeriDude

Je vais jeter un oeil sur tous vos liens, merci.

Et promis Trevoke, je vais me lancer à jouer sur Cgoban...

----------

## SiOu

Hehe je savais pas quil y avait des gentooiste qui jouent au go !

Faudrait ce faire quelque parti un de c'est quatre :d

Pseudo sous kgs : GoSiOu

----------

